# Betta eye issue



## anesti (Jun 6, 2010)

seems by betta's eye is larger than his other eyes, and it looks like it has a grey film over it/ Looks like something that has mold on it. He is still very active and still eats like a pig. He is in a 5 gallon auqeon tank with a few plants and just a black mystery snail.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Get a picture if you can.What are your waterchange schedule?Tank temp.Live plants,or plastic or silk?Any sharp objects in the tank he could have injured himself on?Could be popeye(a waterquality issue,)Or columnaris.

Please also,if possible,use a test kit,and test the ammonia nitrite and nitrate level.Aalso,is the tank cycled or filtered at all?


----------



## anesti (Jun 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Get a picture if you can.What are your waterchange schedule?Tank temp.Live plants,or plastic or silk?Any sharp objects in the tank he could have injured himself on?Could be popeye(a waterquality issue,)Or columnaris.
> 
> Please also,if possible,use a test kit,and test the ammonia nitrite and nitrate level.Aalso,is the tank cycled or filtered at all?


ill try and get a picture.ive had him for about 9 months. tank is cycled and filtered its about 78 degrees. plastic plants. i whater change every Tuesdays.


----------

